# Parkinson Farms (pictures pictures pictures)



## parkinsonfarms

Hey y'all I've decided to make a thread for just pictures of animals and what's going on in the farm. So here are the first pictures!!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

My new lionhead buck. Coming next month!! Rabbit kingdom's Zelo

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Possible new doe. Just not sure if I like her. Gonna go look at her and some other ones soon.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## peggy

Nice looking family... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trickyroo

aWw , love them all  Your dogs are precious !!
Very pretty bunny too  Here kitty kitty kitty , thats what one of my macaws is trying to say , lolol


----------



## JaLyn

aww how cute..


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Thank you everyone! And lol!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Sweetpea is being a silly cat tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ha ha , she's cute


----------



## nameless_alice

You have really cute babies. ^-^
Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Aww thank you!

Today I went and picked up Kalie, one of my lionhead does, from a friends house. Dropped her off a week or two ago. Now the wait is one. 32 days til she is due and counting. (Fingers crossed) she road the whole way home in my lap!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice animals


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Kalie and me

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

My friends puppies, the pups mom and me and a puppy. They are adorable.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo

Arent they adorable  You can see in the first picture how hard it is to get a photo of them , there is a black blur that must be a puppy , lolol
They are so colorful !! Love their little faces 
Do they all have homes ? I would take one but i need another dog like I need another goat , lolol. I would pick the light gold one 

What kind of dog is the momma and dad ?
The momma looks to be maybe Kelpie X maybe the dad was a lab X ?
Those are my guesses


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Lol these are hienz 57 pups. No one knows what the mom dog is she's a stray that showed up and spent a little to much time around my friends LGD male and her corgi x male. The black ones look alot like the corgi cross and the white ones look a lot like the LGD. It's a oops liter.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , I hope someone is able to spay her and give her the home she deserves with lots of love and of course cookies


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Yea she has adopted my friend as hers after having the puppies she is starting to come around and let people get close to her. She lets me and my friend touch her but she is still very timid if there is more than one person around her. The puppies on the other hand are very friendly! She's such a sweet dog too! She acts like she was abused though 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo

Keep dpoing what you girls are doing , she can only get better 
Just don't reward her when she is in a flight state .
Handle the pups are much as you possibly can without upsetting the 
momma. She is no doubt watching how carefully you handle the pups and that is allowing her to trust you guys. But always watch momma's body language , you dont want to upset her and cause her to feel she needs to protect her pups.
I just dont want you guys to get hurt 
If your friend intends to keep momma , I would try to keep her inside somehow so she doesnt go out and get pregnant again in time.
Because as soon as she is ready , that is exactly what will happen .


Your doing a great job !


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Thank you. She is in a barn right now and we are handling the puppies daily but one person in the barn at a time. She gets nervous if there are more than that. She will be spayed and we are keeping her away from the boys. Thank you. 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Took some pictures of my moms dogs. Still have to get pictures of my two dogs and my brothers dog along with a bunch if pictures of the goats.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

My dogs

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo

Nadine your dogs are so adorable 
Love your Moms dog !


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Thank you! Both my dogs are rescues. Moms dogs are full Pembroke Welsh Corgis. They are herding dogs. Moms dogs are consist of Sarah, Morgan, and their son, Zan. My dogs are Caffrey, the big boxer/german shepherd mix and Bobbypin, my little rat terrier.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

parkinsonfarms said:


> Lol these are hienz 57 pups. No one knows what the mom dog is she's a stray that showed up and spent a little to much time around my friends LGD male and her corgi x male. The black ones look alot like the corgi cross and the white ones look a lot like the LGD. It's a oops liter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


Haha I know exactly who you're talking about! I'm thinking about getting one of those pups )


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Well what do you know! It's a small world after all!! They are super adorable aren't they!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

parkinsonfarms said:


> Well what do you know! It's a small world after all!! They are super adorable aren't they!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


We're getting two  hehehehe. Two out of the Great Pyrenees!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay  Post pictures when you bring home your new bundles of joy ?


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Awesome. I really want this one:

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

She only has 5 of the 8 left. 2 girls and 3 boys.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Is that the male, Freckles? He's mine ) and the white and cream girl is as well, as soon as I get the okay from the parents!!


----------



## Trickyroo

lolol puppies can be so much fun  Especially when picking our your own 

In a couple of weeks if I hear the word puppy , i will most likely go into convulsions , lolol
After ten puppies , its expected , lol.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

No that's not freckles. And yes having puppies. Im actually wanting a friend for Caffrey cause I will be moving out and Caffrey won't have Zan anymore cause he is moms dog And bobbypin is 15 and doesn't play much.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Freckles

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

He's so perfect <3 I wanted the solid white boy but he got adopted today. Can you get a pic of the tan and white girl?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Which ones look to be sired by Donna's LGD?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

You got the white one! Lol! Congrats! I just noticed on Facebook  just added you. He's adorable.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Here is one of the tan and white girl. And thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Actually I can't get him. :'( Dad said no and he has final day even though I'm moving out in 4 months.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , Im sorry  

But Im sure the perfect pup will come around at the perfect time


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

parkinsonfarms said:


> Actually I can't get him. :'( Dad said no and he has final day even though I'm moving out in 4 months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


Does that mean that he's still available? He's the one I wanted originally. If I get him, you can come visit any time  I'm sorry that you can't take him though!!  I promise that if I get him, I'll give him a really good home.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Actually I think my boyfriend is gonna he him. He fell in love with him.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

parkinsonfarms said:


> Actually I think my boyfriend is gonna he him. He fell in love with him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


Oh okay! Well either way, I'm glad he's getting a good home. I really liked him because I thought he would be the perfect LGD.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Just a bad day today. Lost my mini Rex doe, Lou, for unknown reasons. RIP Sweet Girl! And then my Nubian cross doe, Hershey got her foot caught and had to cut the fence to get her out :/ pictures is me and Lou and Hershey.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

My dog Caffrey!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Well today is my 18th birthday and I went to my friends, Donna who has the puppies, and I helped her with goats after school and I took some pictures of the babies. Unfortunately she has had a ruff time and has a boat load of bottle babies. Here are some pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

And.... I came home with a birthday present from her!!! Two bottle babies, both does out of her buck who throws spots. Both from different dams.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo

Happy Birthday. :stars::stars:
Awwwww, they are all so adorable !!!!
Your birthday presents are so sweet 
Congrats !


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Thanks  the one with the spot on her back was born today and her name is B Bear too because she looks just like her older sister who is named B Bear! Lol. Still thinking of a name for her.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Still thinking of a name for the other one.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Orion kids? Gorgeous!


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Yes Orion kids 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

The other one is now named Amane it is japanese and miranda sounds of heaven. It is pronounced Ah-ma-he I think! Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Amane is pronounced ah-am-hu I'm believe

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Grr meant ah-ma-hu. Darn autocorrect.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Ugh!!!! Lost 5 rabbits today because my brother left the door to the rabbit house open all night and they froze!!!! Makes me so mad!!! >:-/

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo

I no !!! Im so sorry


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Thanks. It's ok. Just makes me bad. The ones I lost were the most expensive ones too. Ugh. I had a long talk with everyone about keeping the doors closed!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

More pictures of my friends babies. I've been going over every day after school and helping her. She has a heavy work load and plus I just love hanging out with her and working with her on the farm. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh how cute , I want the baby in the first photo and the little white one while we are at it , lolol

So adorable 

Nice place too , wow !! Lots to take care of there for sure !


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Lol they are all boys. She has about 15-20 babies on the ground and counting the two bottle babies he gave me. She only had 6 girls this go around. And she's been having some troubled recently. Last doe kidded today. Twins boy and girl but lost the girl  it's been a rough kidding season. She has quite a few spotted babies as the big paint buck is the sire of all these babies. The other buck will be the sire of next set of kids but she also has some full Nubians as well. The white one is half saanan half boer. She had twin bucks. It's been quite the kidding season on her farm. She might be keeping a spotted buck as a future herd sire and a replacement for his sire.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , sorry about the doe 
Its so hard to lose them , I dont know how Im going to cope.
That white one is just adorable 
My first goats are white , all but Tricky , but they are my favorites 
I just love my BoerXLaMancha cross , she is a real pill , lol.
I would take that little white on in a heartbeat if he was a doeling !
Half Saanan and half Boer  That is going to be a HUGE boy , lol


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Yep. My friend also almost lost a doe. She didn't dialate. Second year she hasn't she will no longer be breed. She had a spotted doeling. She wasn't able to walk for a day but when she could she walked all the way to the house where her baby was. Never seen a doe so happy to see her kid! Now everytime the kid wanders off her momma starts bellowing for her.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , again  That is so darn sweet 
Poor momma missed her baby  How precious is that !!!


----------



## parkinsonfarms

I know right! And she has a drop dead gorgeous doeling. Sugar is the does name. She is such a good momma. It's sad that she is retiring then again Sugar is almost 10 years old now I think.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow 10 yrs old ! That is great . Such a sweet girl


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Thanks and yes she is.






Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Snow snow and more snow. And it's still snowing.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Well I have done anything on this in a while but here are some pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------

